# Feral (mostly) pigeons for rehoming in England



## corvid2e1 (Nov 9, 2011)

We are looking for homes for a group of pigeons that had to be moved from where they were living as they were due to be culled. 

The majority are free living feral pigeons which simply need an aviary to settle into in a sutable location which can later be opened up and the birds will live loose. they will require a supply of food and may continue to use the aviary to roost and nest, but otherwise will effectivly be wild birds. These ones behave as such and are not handlable. There are aprox 30 - 40 birds, although these do not all have to go together.

We also have a number of "retired" racing pigeons, (mostly birds that have gone missing on training flights or early races and the owners do not want back.) and a small flock of ferals that are used to being reguarly housed and fed. These birds need the same conditions as the ones above but are much more approchable so are more sutable for someone who was looking for more of a pet flock. There are around 20ish birds all together in this group but can be split into several flocks if necicary.

Finaly we also have a pair of slightly disabled birds that need to be permenently housed together in an aviary. both came to us as newly fledged squeakers so are very approchable. one is a stargazer, has a birth defect that causes it to hold its head on one side, but otherwise behaves, feeds and flys normaly. This would make it very vunerable to predators however, hence the need for an aviary. The other is perfectly normal other than having a slightly abnormaly short beak. this causes the top mandible to become overgrown, which would eventuly stop it feeding, so requires regular trimming.

Any help in rehoming these birds would be greatly apriciated. We are based in north norfolk but can travel within reason to deliver.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what you are doing is great!, be aware that the birds (feral and xracers) when let out could or may fly back to where they were hatched or flown as young ones.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I may be wrong, but I think most of these pigeons have been rehomed or relocated since November. Last I heard some of the racers were still waiting for homes.

Thank you for saving them corvid. SHAME on those that planned the cull, betraying these poor innocent birds.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Feero, Yes, we have been working on rehoming a much larger flock for a while (about 150 birds), and have managed to place many of them. The ones mentioned in the above post are the ones still waiting for homes. The two disabled birds we never advertised previously as we had a home lined up, but that has fallen through, so any further help we would be realy gratefull for.

spirit wings, Thanks. We are aware that some will attempt to retern home, a couple already have that we placed previously and have been re-caught, but they were pretty much doomed where they were so we have to give it a go. most of the birds are pretty wild ferals so we realy want to avoid having them confined in an aviary for the rest of their lives if at all posable. most that we have already placed have stayed, many of the ferals are young birds, so are homing to their new home more easily, and most of the racers went stray very early and have been living feral for some time, so we are hoping if they attemt to retern it will be to where we can re-catch them again.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I know it's not local to you but the British Wildlife Rescue in Amerton Staffs has a free flying aviary for pigeons, ex racers and ferals. They have food provided but it's left open so they can come and go.
Also there's another place in Lincolnshire, can't remember the name off hand, will check if needed, and they used to have a similar set-up.

I wish you the best of luck. Will post if I can think of anywhere else to try. 

Janet


----------



## corvid2e1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, will look into both of those. If you can find the name of the second one that would be great. Idealy we would like to avoid using rescue centres if at all posable, as they have limited resorces as it is, without us dumping another flock on them, but we are having very few responces from private homes so may have to resort to that.
Also, ment to mention, the second group, x racers and "tame" ferals, while we would prefer a free flying home, I have no doubt they would settle fine into an enclosed aviary if this was the only option.


----------

